# Spray bar or duck bill



## BettsBP (15 Nov 2016)

Undecided as to outlet type. Spray bar or duckbill. 
I'm planning an aquascaped shrimp tank and am unsure as to flow type. 
Has anyone advise please


----------



## Dantrasy (15 Nov 2016)

What's your tank size and filter output?


----------



## BettsBP (15 Nov 2016)

It's an aquanano 60 that I intend to use an Rhein pump with


----------



## zozo (15 Nov 2016)

I've been using a duckbill in my 110 litre tank..  Used spraybars for many years in the past.. I like the duckbill a lot more it has a bit more options than just a simple straight foreward spraying bar. I guess it also depends on the scape.. In my case i have a large piece off wood placed partialy emersed in a nature style scape. The duckbill allows me to redirect the flow in all directions, up, down left and right. In the past using spraybars it was exclusively in Dutch scapes, which was sufficient as well, maybe even beter in dispersing all over.. But in a scape with obstacles i definitively prefere duckbill it gives a very natural flow.. 

And  what do you got to lose trying it..
https://nl.aliexpress.com/wholesale...115141737&SearchText=Duckbill+Nozzle+aquarium


----------

